# Traveling to South Africa Baggage Questions



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

You're right to have concerns in todays travel world. Every airport, each airline, and all TSA officials are different. First off, go to your airline's website and take the time to dig down to their specific policy about travelling with "weapons". Print it out and carry it with you. You may well find out that airlline employees don't know the rules. My bowcase was inspected at the checkin counter --probably because it looks a lot like a firearms case. The lady asked if it was "loaded".

I and my partner used the SKB cases that offer the content damage insurance and have TSA locks on two of the closures. He locked his with these built in locks and had no problems. I chose to use a luggage strap with a built in TSA approved lock and left the case itself unlocked. My thinking was that if some overzealous official didn't know what they were doing, I'd rather have them cut the strap than damage the case. I had no problems either.

If you wrap it or tape it they'll probably cut that off to see inside and not replace the wrap or tape.

I used to use the little TSA approved padlocks on luggage. TSA would apparently unlock them, inspect my luggage, and not replace the locks. I spent a small fortune on those little locks until I just gave up and left things unlocked.

My major concern is over a question to which I have no answer. TSA is a part of the US department of Homeland Security. So do the security agents in other countries have the keys to unlock TSA approved locks? If you lock your case, and they have no key, then, what happens?

Are you travelling alone? We both took two bows. One of mine in his case and one of his in my case. Split up the arrows and releases as well. Just a little insurance in case of lost luggage. 

After we got back from the trip I wrote up a "tips" sheet that may be of some use to anyone whose not been before. I'm no expert, but I did learn a few things that might help a firsttimer. If you're interested send me an email at [email protected]. It's too big to post here.

Best of luck to you and be sure to let us know how it went.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I sent you an email, bbjavelina.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, I'm traveling alone.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

TSA locks are a must. Also don't stuff your case to its limits as the TSA guys won't take the time of make the effort to repack your case as neatly as you did especially if it's almost overflowing. I've had no issues flying between the USA and SA with a bow case (I've only ever flown with my Brownell semi-rigid case) but you never know what happens on the day. Keep a small roll of duck tape and some zip strips (cable ties) in your bow case or hand luggage for quick repairs on the move. Use neon coloured self adhesive A4 pages with your name printed on them and stick them to 2 sides of your case for easy identification. Make sure your bow isn't rubbing up against any hard surfaces inside the case, rather get a few pieces of foam to protect it and pack a few clothes on top of your bow incase the straps inside come loose. Happy flying and enjoy SA!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

za_boy said:


> TSA locks are a must. Also don't stuff your case to its limits as the TSA guys won't take the time of make the effort to repack your case as neatly as you did especially if it's almost overflowing.
> 
> Thanks for the info. My SKB case does not have TSA locks, so I guess I will need to find a case that does even though it says it's airline approved??.
> Airline travel is a pain in the butt.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

shadetree said:


> za_boy said:
> 
> 
> > TSA locks are a must. Also don't stuff your case to its limits as the TSA guys won't take the time of make the effort to repack your case as neatly as you did especially if it's almost overflowing.
> ...


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

bbjavelina said:


> shadetree said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of options for you.
> ...


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

shadetree said:


> bbjavelina said:
> 
> 
> > I will look into the straps.
> ...


----------

